# Back Yard Fishing



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Caught this 29" Striper this morning off my dock. There were quite a few if these running what looked like Silver Mullet completely out of the water; although I've never seen Silver Mullet running in here this early. The ducks were getting out of their way as well. HUGE blow-ups on the surface. It lasted NMT 10 minutes and it was over. The large treble hook laying underneath my Chuggin' Spook was already in him when I git him in. He'd been hooked befire


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

we need some photographic evidence


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

OK... Took a long time to get this photo edited into the post. Not sure if the problem was me or the PFF...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish. Have you put a dock light out yet?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Not yet. I'm undecided as to what kind. At first, I was going to mount a standard security light a few feet above the water. Once I got to looking, I think I would perfer a strip if green lights below the water's surface. But then, it's so tidal here that the lights would be out if the water at low tides during Fall and Winter...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice stripe!!!!


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

They love those silver mullet. If you can catch some in your net, fly line em' right at dark in that creek where you saw em' blowing up, they will be there. They usually stay in the area where there are silver mullet this time of year. They hang right in that same area. Good Luck. They are great table fare by the way...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

DavidCobia,
Just got up from the table - Striped Bass filets, boiled potatoes, corn and asparagus. MMMMM

Stripers will really make Silver Mullet "walk on water!" Stripers run in/out of Quinn Bayou on occasion - I was fortunate enough to be on the dock when they came thru this time. A 30 pounder was caught in here last year in early Spring.

Usually, I can tell when the Silver Mullet are running because I can feel them hitting my line when I'm bottom fishing AND when the commercial fishermen are in here slinging 50' cast nets... But that doesn't happen until mid to late Jan...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Start off using a $7 clamp on spot light from Lowes.. That's what I have off my dock with a decent flood light bulb. I have seen some of the green deep glow lights but I haven't seem any fish on them, seems like the regular lights works better. Maybe the green lights are better for saltier water... Go cheep, then you can see what would work best.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just use the outdoor security light with mounting arm sold at Lowes or Home Depot but get the Amber bulb. I am on the Intercoastal and the Trout love the Amber bulb over the white bulb.

I do have green Deep Glow lights in the water but the trout still like the amber lights b/c we will throw at the neighbors light and catch them when they get spooked at my dock.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

perfect eating size.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Gosh... I thought I'd get a comment on my inshore fishing rig that I MADE SURE WAS IN THE PHOTO!!! Oh well...


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

nice fish...I can't wait to catch my first striper or hybrid...we don't have them here in panama city as far as I know


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great reel! Interesting choice on the lure color. That composite wood on the deck?

Oh yea, nice fish.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, composite. It'll probably last longer than me.

The reel??? Oh, that's an Abu Garcia 60 series low profile Revo Toro nacl (salt) mounted on a matching 8' Volatile rod. The reel, although low profile, holds as much line as the larger round reels.

That PINK Chuggin' Spook is a real killer lure for Stripers, Red, Blues, and gator trout. Nakes all kind of noise while slinging water everywhere.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Iv got the chrome chugging spook that I got for using Jacks this year, but I never found them schooling this year! But I havent been able to get the stripers to hit top water. 

OM do you know if they make amber flood lights, I have always gone with the bight white flood...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2.0 - Because of the inclement weather this Spring & Summer, I really didn't fish much. But I also look for Jacks. I wonder if Barefoot seen any - I remember he posted something about "he thought he had seen some."

I want to know about the amber flood light...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Last year I found them near Garçon Bridge area but I didn't have a decent top water lure on whenever I saw them. This year I went out and bought the bigger chug plugs and didn't see the first jack. I was looking forward to fishing them on top water, I'm sure it would have been intense!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bet that one had some nice looking fillets :thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> R2.0 - ... I wonder if Barefoot seen any - I remember he posted something about "he thought he had seen some."
> 
> I want to know about the amber flood light...


 DE & R2o;

checked my logbook & I ran into jacks back on 10/6/13...they were in the bay S. of I-10 for a couple wks. then moved on as usual.

I lost a couple of top water lures to them due to light line...however, did manage to land one about 30# or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Yep, composite. It'll probably last longer than me.
> 
> The reel??? Oh, that's an Abu Garcia 60 series low profile Revo Toro nacl (salt) mounted on a matching 8' Volatile rod. The reel, although low profile, holds as much line as the larger round reels.
> 
> That PINK Chuggin' Spook is a real killer lure for Stripers, Red, Blues, and gator trout. Nakes all kind of noise while slinging water everywhere.


 I like the REVO reel just don't own one.
I do have a volatile rod, but I can't get any distance out of it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning, BF,

I actually have 3 Volatile rods, 1 MH & 2 H. All are 8' long. Can't really tell any difference between MH & H. The first was ordered via Bass Pro in Destin. After only 2 trips with it, that heavy collar in front of the reel seat came loose. I contacted Abu Garcia, provided a copy of the sales receipt and 2 photos via the web and a new rod arrived in 5- days. That rod arrived with a bent rod tip due to poor packaging. Another email w/2 photos and 5-days and the 3rd rod arrives. I asked for a MH replacement. Both damaged rods are very easily repairable. $139.00 each...

When was the last time you seen/caught any Jack Crevelle in BW or East Bay???


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice striper! Yummy.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes it was!!!


----------

